# Blindfold method name conflict.



## Kenneth (Jan 14, 2010)

Abbrevation; *OP*

Is that Old Pochmann or Orient and Permute?

It has been used for both I've seen so there is a name conflict here.

I got suggestions for alternative abbrevations to avoid that: *Ol'P* and *O&P*.

That's what I use since I understood it is a conflict


----------



## Toad (Jan 14, 2010)

I've never seen OP written on its own for Orient & Permute... Only ever seen it as 3OP...?

But I tend to refer to Old Pochmann by the full name anyway just to be sure.


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 14, 2010)

Ah, thank's, forgot about 3OP, many uses that for the latter.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 14, 2010)

Wasn't there a strong push to call it Classic Pochmann a while ago? I try to always say Classic Pochmann and never Old Pochmann because of this. Did this change back at some point?

Chris


----------



## Stefan (Jan 14, 2010)

cmhardw said:


> Wasn't there a strong push to call it Classic Pochmann a while ago?


I think it started here (see posts of Arnaud, Shelley, me and Kian):
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5737
I was mainly joking, though. Well, "classic" does sound elegant and less obsolete than "old", but I'm fine with "old".

Back on topic: Classic Pochmann would be "CP" which also stands for corner permutation. On the other hand, I think the context probably prevents confusing these.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Back on topic: Classic Pochmann would be "CP" which also stands for corner permutation. On the other hand, I think the context probably prevents confusing these.


ClaP?
ClasP?



Lucas Garron said:


> How about something like "orisolve" and "permsolve"? Except preferably better-sounding.


Forgot about that already. Any modern opinions on using these to talk about 3OP?


----------



## Kenneth (Jan 14, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Back on topic: Classic Pochmann would be "CP" which also stands for corner permutation. On the other hand, I think the context probably prevents confusing these.



And OP are big cube paritys, but as you siad, the context makes difference.


----------



## Sakarie (Jan 14, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Back on topic: Classic Pochmann would be "CP" which also stands for corner permutation. On the other hand, I think the context probably prevents confusing these.
> ...



The idea of having different names for the different part of the solves is good, but I don't know if it's worth to try to make it "official". There will always be people not understanding.


----------

